# Abercrombie & Fitch Perfumes...suggestions



## shoppinglover (Feb 13, 2008)

Having a hard time deciding between the A&F Classic for women or 8 for women...any recommendations on either? Tx.

Looking for that "A&F" store smell....


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 13, 2008)

The store actually uses the guy's scent.  I would get 8.  I think Classic is too much, for that price you might as well get Ruehl's ($20 more), their female fragrance is fabulous.  And I think it's more potent too.  When my manager would wear Ruehl I could smell him all day.  Not so much tho with Abercrombie's fiece. Have you ever smelled "ready"?  If you live near an outlet I think it's 15.90 now.  I think it's the best female fragrance of the A&F company.


----------



## shoppinglover (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! unfortunately I'm in Canada and we don't have any outlets here (or Ruels)....may by the men's Fierce for b/f too! LOVe that scent!


----------



## jomar_makeup (Feb 14, 2008)

I love 8.


----------

